# Titanium RS4's on Black TT



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

As the subject suggests, has anyone got any pics of a the titanium rs4's on a black TT ? I've seen on previous threads the wheels on grey, orange, white, sprint blue (yum) but not on black...thanks!! Mike


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody? Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not seen any.
Titanium has not been offered before in the UK.

Keep the wheels change the body colour


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Red perhaps? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

White suits those wheels as does Meteor.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> White suits those wheels as does Meteor.


Agree, I would also suggest orange, blue and yellow


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

This is not my car and I honestly don't remember where I found this - but this is a Dolphin Grey (I think...) with Titanium RS4's. I had originally spec'd those on my car but chickened out and went silver instead.










My problem with the titanium wheels was that I felt they would always look like silver wheels covered in brake dust....


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> This is not my car and I honestly don't remember where I found this - but this is a Dolphin Grey (I think...) with Titanium RS4's. I had originally spec'd those on my car but chickened out and went silver instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wash my car and I dont clean the wheels and live the brake dust on only just to look like titanium !! :lol:

Titanium is sportier imo, not brake dusty  !!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm looks like I may be taking a brave step with an all black car...hope it doesn't look bad! Could always have the wheels painted I guess.


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine ! Daytona Grey + RS4 Titanium


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

That does look good! Have you got privacy glass aswell or is that just the lighting/shadows?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go on, change the body colour.......


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

Did your dealer get back to you on if you could change colour/package?
My order is at a similar stage to yours and I would like to change spec but have been told its too late [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Ahh Toshiba I am going to be boring and stick with black, I'm sure it will look great.



675triple said:


> Did your dealer get back to you on if you could change colour/package?
> My order is at a similar stage to yours and I would like to change spec but have been told its too late


I spoke to him yesterday and he said my order had been confirmed but said that he would try and amend my spec as it has worked in the past...he tried..and said it worked. I am awaiting an email to confirm this though...so not 100% convinced! Worth a go though.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

A few videos ive seen a few times on Youtube.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjQpF8hy ... onse_watch






More black than Titanium, gives you an idea though 

Paul


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Great find Paul. They look the dogs dangleys !


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> Great find Paul. They look the dogs dangleys !


 :wink: No worries mate, yeh i kind of like the all black look, its definitely a split decision though as i know its like marmite really!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I have spec'd the privacy glass aswell...I hope the local drug dealers don't think I'm trying to take away their business! :roll:


----------



## Rob81 (May 10, 2009)

Here you have some pics. I have three types of 19" wheels in mind for a black TTS, but still find it very difficult to choose. What do you think would be the best choice?

* S5
* Titanium RS4
* Titanium TT RS

Although RS4 wheels look good, it's definitely not unique anymore (although a bit more unique than silver RS4's)...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

The RS looks photoshopped? I wouldn't go with these wheels...wrong grade for the car, if that makes sense... I.e. m3 wheels on a standard 3 series.

Black rs4's look lovely on that TTS as do the S5's ... could really flip a coin!


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> That does look good! Have you got privacy glass aswell or is that just the lighting/shadows?


Yes, privacy glass as well, side and back window


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> A few videos ive seen a few times on Youtube.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjQpF8hy ... onse_watch
> 
> ...


Mmmmm. I do love the sound of a supercharger.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

jaymaf said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > That does look good! Have you got privacy glass aswell or is that just the lighting/shadows?
> ...


Certainly a good choice, I do like the look of it!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Wheels look nice on the go...


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> Wheels look nice on the go...


Indeed, looks cool on the ibis

Got any more ?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

It's a real struggle to find pics of the titaniums..especially on a black car...so anyone..please put forward some pics if you come accross any.. Mike.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> This is not my car and I honestly don't remember where I found this - but this is a Dolphin Grey (I think...) with Titanium RS4's. I had originally spec'd those on my car but chickened out and went silver instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those in fact look like silver wheels covered in brake dust because they are 

Titanium is the same color as the center circle thingie with the audi logo, these are silver RS4's in this pic.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mcmoody said:



> It's a real struggle to find pics of the titaniums..especially on a black car...so anyone..please put forward some pics if you come accross any.. Mike.


If you can wait until the end of June, then ill send you some pics mcmoody..... on a black car i know quite well :lol: :roll: *cough cough*


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > It's a real struggle to find pics of the titaniums..especially on a black car...so anyone..please put forward some pics if you come accross any.. Mike.
> ...


I can wait...just, they are going to look sooooo good! Pics needed asap!!


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Also some pics of an Ibis with titaniums would be nice


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

zorpas said:



> Also some pics of an Ibis with titaniums would be nice


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

zorpas said:


> Also some pics of an Ibis with titaniums would be nice


Was a pretty dark day and it was dirty but here's another one...

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=933


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, mcmoody and misterpro, really apreciating

im getting tempted with the titanium RS4 on the ibis, really thinking about it

only concern is the ride on 19s, which is a big turn off for the rough roads in my country


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > Also some pics of an Ibis with titaniums would be nice


That's Suzuka, not iBis


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

353S said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > zorpas said:
> ...


My bad! You have a keen eye!


----------



## Bologna_1973 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's mine on condor grey:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Bologna_1973 said:


> Here's mine on condor grey:


Cheers, are they 19inch oems or 18 inch reps?


----------



## Bologna_1973 (Aug 11, 2008)

18inch reps...do the job grandly without the harsh ride and extra noise aggravation from 19's.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> My bad! You have a keen eye!


he also has a suzuka TTS :wink:


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

zorpas said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > My bad! You have a keen eye!
> ...


LOL... and the photo is of my car!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

353S said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


 :lol: Well this all makes perfect sense now. Nice car! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it just me or does this RS the package (wheels, spoiler and how LOW is it!!!) just look awesome (was on page 2 I think):

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=2441


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Does look nice, however I think its been photo shopped lowered...as the original photo can be found on page 24/25/26 I think on the RS thread.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## javol (Jul 18, 2009)

mcmoody said:


>


Are these wheels original?

They look *better *than original with an increased spoke concave angle instead of the flat look of OEM.

Is it just an impression?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> This is not my car and I honestly don't remember where I found this - but this is a Dolphin Grey (I think...) with Titanium RS4's. I had originally spec'd those on my car but chickened out and went silver instead.
> 
> My problem with the titanium wheels was that I felt they would always look like silver wheels covered in brake dust....


They do exactly that! My brother-in-law has a silver A3 with titanium RS4s. Parked next to my TT with its bright silver RS4's, his car just looks like its got dirty wheels.


----------



## cmsajon1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bologna_1973 said:


> 18inch reps...do the job grandly without the harsh ride and extra noise aggravation from 19's.


They look ace!!! I've been after some 18" myself and have been a bit wary about getting anything other that genuine audi ones. Can I ask where you got them and maybe a hint about the cost???

Also, does anyone know if the audi '5 spoke star'ones come in 18 or just 19?


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice with Titanium wheels.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeffe said:


> Mine with 19" Titanium wheels.


Looks very nice, got any more photos? Cheers, Mike


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, love the colour and the privacy glass.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres a couple of mine which was at todays TTOC evenTT09......


----------

